# CWC trail blazer



## sotelo (Sep 21, 2015)

Just acquired this what I believe is a 1920 -1930's AMF/ CWC trail blazer. It is all original and covered in surface rust. The tires are the original ward riverside runabout 28" tires. I have been thinking about restoring it but something's are better left untouched. Also if anyone has information on this bike please let me know.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2015)

Kick stand and rest is worth some bread......
Bike is a late 20's Montomery Wards


----------



## ratina (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice find, looks great as is!

CWC didn't start making bikes until 1936, and AMF was 1950, so it's not made by them.


----------



## sotelo (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes AMF purchased  Cleveland  in 1951. I would love to do a restoration  on it but unfortunately the cost and availability of parts i think im going to sell it. I have seen only one for sale on ebay but was not complete  ($600).  What would this go for in this condition? I know the value  is based on how much the buyer wantes to pay and is comfortable.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2015)

sotelo said:


> Yes AMF purchased  Cleveland  in 1951. I would love to do a restoration  on it but unfortunately the cost and availability of parts i think im going to sell it. I have seen only one for sale on ebay but was not complete  ($600).  What would this go for in this condition? I know the value  is based on how much the buyer wantes to pay and is comfortable.




about $700 and some paint, and you'd be look'n good!
...or just throw $2-300 at it in modern wheels/tires and go riding Vintage style


----------



## sotelo (Oct 7, 2015)

Well after alot of thinking I'm going to sell the trail blazer. I don't have time for this project. I'm going to ask $600 obo and located in riverside, ca. 

Thanks
Dave 951-241-2133


----------



## sotelo (Oct 13, 2015)

$500 obo buying a jeep and need this out of my garage or it is going in the shed. 

Thanks
Dave


----------

